# I might get to help someone with their puppy.



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Thats awesome Fenris. So nice when someone else sees and acknowledges your progress! Hope you get to play with a cute puppy as a reward!!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Thats awesome Fenris. So nice when someone else sees and acknowledges your progress! Hope you get to play with a cute puppy as a reward!!!


Thank you. It is! I hope so too!!! I will share pics of I do. I remember the first day they brought him home😭 Maybe Sisko and him can becomes friends and play together too. That one wild dog who barks at cars, people, and other dogs doesn't care too much for Sisko anymore. Not in an aggressive way, but he doesn't get excited anymore since that one time Sisko got loose and tried to play with him. Sisko's feelings got hurt that day😔.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Some people in my apartment complex had got a chocolate Labrador Retriever puppy not too long ago. (Ace is about 4 months old now)
> 
> I spoke to the lady today and found out that she is our old upstairs neighbor and she had moved back here. She has been watching Sisko and I train outside and has been copying what we do. She was saying how well behaved Sisko is and we starting talking about me helping with Ace.
> 
> I made sure to tell her that I'm a novice, but always learning. I am always very happy to hear that I am doing a good job with Sisko, but will always take the advice of someone with more experience. We have come such a long way, but will talk about that in Sisko's progress blog.


What a wonderful opportunity to help a neighbor. You may even get a pet sitting job out of it!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> What a wonderful opportunity to help a neighbor. You may even get a pet sitting job out of it!


Yeah😁. I would be so happy!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh I hope this comes to pass. Will give you a boost of confidence and hopefully some pet sitting jobs. Do let us know how it goes. And your Sisko is so handsome - love his coloring. And it is always neat to hear compliments on more than just a cute boy but also with your training.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Oh I hope this comes to pass. Will give you a boost of confidence and hopefully some pet sitting jobs. Do let us know how it goes. And your Sisko is so handsome - love his coloring. And it is always neat to hear compliments on more than just a cute boy but also with your training.


Thank you, very much, Claire. It would give me a huge boost in confidence and I would love if this leads to a pet-sitting job or jobs. Okay, I will keep you guys updated. Thank you from me and Sisko. He loves it when people talk about him. It very much is. We have come such a long way.


----------

